
List of Dirty, Naughty, Obscene, and Otherwise Bad Words - eorge_g
https://github.com/shutterstock/List-of-Dirty-Naughty-Obscene-and-Otherwise-Bad-Words/blob/master/en
======
teddyh
For anyone thinking of using this: You will _never_ be able to make people not
say “bad” things.

“ _I want to stick my long-necked Giraffe up your fluffy white bunny._ ”

[http://habitatchronicles.com/2007/03/the-untold-history-
of-t...](http://habitatchronicles.com/2007/03/the-untold-history-of-toontowns-
speedchat-or-blockchattm-from-disney-finally-arrives/)

~~~
greglindahl
One good reason to use a list like this is to filter suggestions. If a user
types 'cun' into a search box, almost all websites will not want to suggest
you-know-what as a completion.

Edit: and alas, at Blekko they never let me ship an April-fool's "Did you
mean: Mother trucking son of a blintz?" module. No sense of humor.

~~~
potatolicious
I agree in spirit, but then you end up with aggravating cases where Apple
refuses to let me write "fucking" and replaces it with "ducking" instead ;)

~~~
greglindahl
That isn't filtering suggestions, so no, that's not what I was talking about.

~~~
derefr
He's talking about text autocomplete, which is a suggestion mechanism. Auto
_correct_ knows full-well that "fucking" is a word, and doesn't put a squiggle
under it or anything. But auto _complete_ —the thing that happens if you write
"fuc" and then move the insertion cursor—will skip right past that word in the
Autocorrect database give you "duck" as the best-fuzzy-match.

------
Pitarou
Made me snigger. Incidentally, you can't use that word on many forums:
_snigger_.

I live near a town called Scunthorpe. Scunthorpe residents tend to use the
nickname _Scunny_ when they're on-line, because the full name gets blocked so
often.

~~~
jasoncartwright
Ah, the Scunthorpe problem
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scunthorpe_problem)

~~~
jejones3141
Yes. I used to frequent a message board that implemented a really dumb
profanity filter. It got to the point that its users would greet one another
in face to face meetings with "Hecko!"

~~~
greglindahl
I see people on dating websites writing c* cktail with the '* '. Not nearly as
funny as Hecko, though!

------
cormullion
Hilarious. See if you can find:

\- a word from the 10 commandments

\- a great jazz album from Herbie Hancock

\- a James Bond film

\- the surname of a US presidential candidate for the 2012 republican
nomination

~~~
Pitarou
What a fun and educational quiz! Thank you.

And the answers are:

\- a word from the 10 commandments

 _ass_ , of course. An easy start.

\- a great jazz album from Herbie Hancock

Today I learned that Herbie Hancock is a jazz musician who made an album
called Mr Hands. I also learned that there is a video of a man being buggered
by a horse called Mr Hands.

Thank you for enriching my life.

\- a James Bond film

And at this point I lose all respect for the compiler of this list.
_Octopussy_ is a James Bond film. That is all. Any other usages are just
silly.

\- the surname of a US presidential candidate for the 2012 republican
nomination

Santorum! Santorum! Do people actually use that word, or is it just a running
joke?

~~~
c3534l
Mr. Hands died in that video, hence why it's kind of legendary.

~~~
JBReefer
Well,he died later at the hospital. It's not strictly a snuff film, to be
pedantic.

------
m0nty
"Huge tits" but not "huge melons", "nigga" but not "niggaz"? Who wrote this
thing? I think this is about 0.1% of the "naughty" words out there, and it's
futile anyway (former school sys admin here, I know what I'm talking about ;)
This is before we get onto the desirability of blindly blocking words like
"nigger" which have different meanings depending on who is using them, ref.
"my nigger", or "tits", ref. "blue tits are eating the nuts again".

~~~
rschuetzler
You can check the README. It's from ShutterStock, and it's their list of words
to filter image suggestions.

[https://github.com/shutterstock/List-of-Dirty-Naughty-
Obscen...](https://github.com/shutterstock/List-of-Dirty-Naughty-Obscene-and-
Otherwise-Bad-Words)

~~~
m0nty
Well it's still a very basic effort. If the job it's trying to do is annoy
users, it's fine, but if it's trying to limit use of bad language, it mostly
fails.

~~~
kazagistar
Its trying to prevent accidental autocomplete, not limit usage.

------
stevenmays
Not to be confused with the big list of naughty strings...
[https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-
strings](https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings)

~~~
minimaxir
Someone tried to PR a large amount of curse words which I vetoed because it
was redundant. Which is why I'm happy to see a more comprehensive list. :)

------
verbatim
For the curious, the last entry on the list is the single unicode character:

U+1F595 REVERSED HAND WITH MIDDLE FINGER EXTENDED

------
ARussell
There are so many words here about sex, but none that I can see about
violence. Sometimes I am so puzzled by American culture (assuming this list
was compiled by an American).

------
andrewfromx
my favorite story on this was back in BBS days this one board would change the
f word to "gently caressing" and it really changed the tone of heated
arguements.

------
stoic
"There was a girl on TV who was talking about..."

What do you mean I'm banned?

------
paul_milovanov
~380 lines? What a poverty of imagination.

------
wodenokoto
Why was the swastika included in the Japanese list? While it has pretty bad
connotations, particularly in the west, in Japan it retains a pre-World World
II meaning of holy and sacred.

------
Pitarou
Bonus points for the most creative pull requests. _Chocolate starfish_ ,
_rusty sherrif 's badge_ and _brown eye_ are all missing.

------
al2o3cr
Protip: if your list of words doesn't include Carlin's Seven, you're not
trying hard enough.

Seriously: "splooge moose" gets an entry but "cocksucker" doesn't? Even Urban
Dictionary, usually a canonical source for profane euphemisms, doesn't have a
definition for that first one...

------
jejones3141
I guess the lyrics of Thomas Campion's "I Care Not For These Ladies" are right
out, then...

~~~
greglindahl
Hard to keep a straight face when singing about "golden showers", I must
admit.

------
_michael
I hear Rick _santorum_ has his money _tied up_ in a _shrimping_ operation

------
BorisMelnik
I wouldn't blindly use this as a blacklist for spam etc, lots of words here
like "vagina" might be OK on a medical site or even some racial slurs if a
news agency is reporting a quote etc.

Definitely a good list to use as a starting point.

~~~
BooneJS
Was this list written by a guy?

~~~
gizmo686
I'm not sure, but the inclusion of "vagina" would not seem to indicate it, as
"penis" is included in the list as well. This seems to be a list of sex
related words, without additional considerations.

~~~
Pitarou
Who uses the word "vagina" for obscene purposes anyway?

~~~
Pitarou
Wouldn't _vulva_ be more accurate?

------
c3534l
Escort really shouldn't be on there, nor "jelly donut," and words like
"hardcore" and "neonazi" are really quite questionable. And yet it's missing
words like condom, scrotum, and labia.

------
punkcoder
George Carlin would be proud...

~~~
peterwwillis
I think he'd be disappointed. Here is his extended list of dirty words:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSlbEq0roEM#t=35s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSlbEq0roEM#t=35s)
or
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0ee4wqZvf8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0ee4wqZvf8)
(try the closed captions button!)

I'm especially fond of bearded clam, and i've actually used 'gleet' in a poem.

------
mstrcnvs
In the PT version we have "bissexual" and "homem gay" (gay man). Bad words?
Huh?

~~~
mstrcnvs
This is hilarious, can't be serious. We have also:

\- burro (donkey)

\- cerveja (beer)

\- inferno (hell)

\- torneira (water tap)

\- frango assado (roasted chicken)

\- aranha (spider)

------
tauchunfall
In this repository are also lists of words in other languages, including
Esperanto.

------
lukeone
I knew more of them in third class... Maybe crawling 4chan with a ANN?!

------
walrus01
The people who live in Dildo, Newfoundland will be disappointed.

------
njloof
"alaskan pipeline"?

------
belltyler
Just an obvious heads up, this is NSFW.

~~~
astrodust
Pretty sure the description is a warning enough, plus it's just words, not
ASCII porn.

~~~
Tenhundfeld
Yeah, serious question: Is this really not safe for work?

Are there workplaces where you'd be reprimanded for looking at a list of
vulgar words, especially in this context? (More than you would for any other
"unproductive" activity, like say, reading HN.) And if it's just about getting
flagged by some monitoring software, I'd think this thread would be just about
as likely to get you in trouble.

I get that NSFW is inherently subjective and context-dependent, but for me
personally this is not NSFW, i.e., totally SFW.

------
ommunist
I like pull requests.

------
homero
wrapping men!

